

Meet WildCat, The Galloping Robot Animal And Future Soldier's Companion - RougeFemme
http://www.fastcompany.com/3019356/fast-feed/meet-wildcat-the-galloping-robot-animal-and-future-soldiers-companion?partner=newsletter

======
bengotow
You know this is incredibly impressive, but I still wonder what the practical
use case is. I think traveling over rock and through dense forest might be
easier with these, but how often do we really do that these days? We're
involved in mostly desert warfare, and in terms of reliability, speed and
defensibility against attack, you really can't beat a tank-style design.

Would be great for reaching remote areas of places like Colorado with heavy
materials, though. In a couple years, these things could really assist with
flood repair efforts.

~~~
DanBC
I don't know how well the Boston Dynamics machines will cope with dust and
fines but having similar robots on Mars or the Moon would be handy.

------
bitwize
Now if only they make it crouch down and wiggle its ass before pouncing on
something/one, it'll be perfect.

